

Father builds automated drone to watch son walk to the bus stop - prostoalex
http://www.digitaltrends.com/gadgets/quadcopter-camera-watches-kid/

======
pav3l
In case anyone is interested in tracking their kids, the drone software is
open source: <http://code.google.com/p/arducopter/>

------
unimpressive
I'm not sure how that would guard his son from threats. Wouldn't it be more
useful (and simpler) to just walk with him to the bus stop?

~~~
chris_wot
Didn't you read the article? Apparently it was too cold to go outside...

~~~
jack-r-abbit
but apparently not too cold for his son to make the walk... o_0

------
chimeracoder
Is anybody else creeped out by the idea of training our children to be
comfortable being monitored by drones?

------
yozmsn
Gives new meaning to the term helicopter parenting.

------
Evbn
Stalker builds WiFi interception software to walk rival's son walk to the bus
stop.

